
Navy Pilot Says Dark Mass made Torpedo disappear - ycombonator
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-ships/a29400304/navy-pilot-dark-mass-torpedo-disappear/
======
sixbrx
BTW This is the pilot who was the last to land on the stormy night in one of
the episodes of the documentary series "Carrier". He's relaying this incident
as reported to him from a pilot friend. he had his own encounter in 2004 with
a "tic-tac" flying object.

------
rurban
An Unknown Submarine Object, USO, a torpedo catcher. Probably foreign
military, because they really do care about US torpedos. It's vital for them.
Hypothetical extraterrestrials wouldn't care that much.

------
egfx
The plot thickens. [https://imgur.com/8FlBmfT](https://imgur.com/8FlBmfT)
*chews gum...

